# is it possible to install Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary ?



## cnckmk (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi,

I am an advanced English learner I want to use Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary on instead of having oxford which I find more difficult. Is there any way round to do that ?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

This thread may help http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8220.0.html.

Also some advice here http://e-bookvine.com/can-i-change-default-dictionary-on-my-kindle/.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This thread will tell you how to change your primary dictionary on your Kindle

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181722.html#msg1181722

However, I did a quick check on Amazon and couldn't see a Kindle version of that dictionary.

Bear in mind also that some dictionaries, although available on Kindle to read like any other book, are not necessarily able to be made into the Kindle's primary dictionary - that is, the one that pops up when you check a word within a book etc. It should tell you on the product page whether or not it is.


----------



## cnckmk (Jul 9, 2011)

That's what the problem is, you have got dictionaries but you cant integrate it to the system, kindle is quite nice but multi-lingual support is very weak. Amazon should negotiate with other countries' book stores to bring books to the store from other languages, I mean I cant find books I need in my native language.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

cnckmk said:


> Amazon should negotiate with other countries' book stores to bring books to the store from other languages


Yes!

There are many non-native English speakers that would love to read on an ereader.

(By the way, your English is superb. )


----------

